# 1983 pro craft ultima xl survivor



## Elnutty (Jun 29, 2017)

picked this up a while ago from the original owner ! Has Cw mustache bars , diamond back /  sugino crown stem , sugino cranks and sprocket , sugino seat clamp , tough neck tiger stamped seat post , aero seat 

 

 

 , acs hubs ( 7x front rim and acs z rim rear ) I put new tires and tubes , has dia compe mx 1000 brakes ! Bike has all the original decals which is rare ! Has 5 " head tube and similar drop outs to a schwinn sting !


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 29, 2017)

Amazing find!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

